# Jalapeno and chipotle venison summer sausage qview



## diesel (Dec 6, 2012)

I have seen a lot of this recipe on the forum and had to do it.  I followed this recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129128/jalapeno-cheddar-venison-summer-sausage

I changed a few things.

I used 4 lbs of venison and 2 lbs of the fattest pieces of pork butt.

I added 8 oz of home cured bacon.

I also used high temp chipotle chedder cheese. 

I smoked with apple wood for 8 hours at temps between 70/95 degs. Then slowly raised the temp about every half hour for 4 hours.  I preheated the oven to 200 degs and moved the sausages.  I moved the sausage directly to an ice bath once the IT was 165.

Let it rest in the fridge over night.

This is my first summer sausage and I can say it wont be the last. Thanks for looking.













IMG_4200.JPG



__ diesel
__ Dec 6, 2012


















IMG_4202.JPG



__ diesel
__ Dec 6, 2012


















IMG_4201.JPG



__ diesel
__ Dec 6, 2012


















IMG_4203.JPG



__ diesel
__ Dec 6, 2012


















IMG_4205.JPG



__ diesel
__ Dec 6, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll bet that bacon really added something. Looks great!


----------



## diesel (Dec 7, 2012)

> I'll bet that bacon really added something. Looks great!


Oh ya.. I have been curing bacon now for a little over a year.  Once you start you can stop.  I save the trimmings (after curing) for the sausage.  I have been adding small amounts to all of my sausage.  Usually follow the 80/20 rule meat to fat.  So I would use 1.5 lbs of fat and .5lbs of bacon.

Thanks again for looking. 

Love this stuff.

Aaron.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks real good!!!!



~Martin


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 7, 2012)

Really nice Aaron - Thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 18, 2013)

I certainly am going to try the bacon route on my next batch ...thanks fella !


----------

